# Spammer nehmen die nächste Hürde



## webwatcher (19 Februar 2008)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103711


> Zurzeit überflutet unerwünschte Werbung für Online-Casinos die E-Mail-Anwender. Sie geht nicht wie üblich von Botnetzen aus, sondern von regulären Mailservern, sodass ehedem bewährte Gegenmaßnahmen wie Grey- und Blacklisting ins Leere laufen.


----------

